# Guide for Pakistan spouse visa applicants 2015



## zeemedi (Dec 3, 2015)

Hello all.

I have submitted my full spouse settlement visa application today under Tier 1 Category A of the financial requirement. My wife is currently in Pakistan and I am a British citizen.

Now, before I begin I must say that I did as much research as possible because I knew absolutely nothing but there’s only so much I can find out on the internet because the whole process has changed since 6th July 2015 and a lot of information available was provided before that. Regardless, paperwork side of things is still pretty much the same but the way to submit the application has changed. Research was done online and I also rang the visas and immigration premium number and asked questions which I was unsure of, which cost me £1.37 a minute and you have to provide card details upfront.

First thing is to create a document checklist. Make sure everything in that checklist is ticked. The easiest way would be to do all the easy things first and then get to the difficult tasks. Here’s everything I submitted.

•	Application form (signed and dated by applicant)
•	Appendix 2 (filled out by hand by applicant in black ink)
•	SU/07 form (signed and dated by sponsor)
•	Applicant introduction letter
•	Sponsor cover letter
•	Photocopy of all pages in passport and certified (applicant + sponsor)
•	2 x passport size photo (applicant)
•	6 months’ bank statements (dated within 28 days of submission - sponsor)
•	6 months’ pay slips (dated within 28 days of submission - sponsor)
•	Work contract (preferably original, if not available then a copy should be okay - sponsor)
•	Letter from employer stating salary and duration of employment (sponsor)
•	Proof of address (sponsor)
•	English language requirement certificate (applicant)
•	TB test certificate (applicant)
•	Original degrees (applicant)
•	Original nikkah certificates (urdu + English)
•	Nadra marriage certificate
•	Flight tickets confirmation print out
•	Phone bills showing calls made to Pakistan
•	Whatsapp messages and call logs (printed 6 per month)
•	Photos of the nikkah
•	Pre and post marriage photos
•	Moneygram receipts print out
•	Letter from home owner stating applicant can stay as long as she wants
•	Council tax bill in the name of home owner
•	Photos of inside and outside of house
•	Utility bill in the name of home owner
•	Letter from mortgage lender
•	Land registry document

Some of these documents are not essential. However, it’s best to provide more proof than less.

As you’re getting all of the documents together, categorize them in this particular order.

Application form and Appendex 2:
Application form, appendix 2 and SU/07 form all go in here.

English language evidence:
IELTS Life skills certificate in this one.

TB Certificate:
This one is self-explanatory.

Relationship documents:
Applicant introduction letter, sponsor cover letter, passport photocopies, passport photos, degrees, marriage certificates, flight ticket copies, phone bill, whatsapp messages and call logs, flight tickets, all photos of marriage, MoneyGram receipts.

Maintenance documents: 
Bank statements, payslips, work contract, employer letter.

Accommodation documents:
Letter from home owner, council tax, utility bill, house photos, land registry, letter from mortgage lender.




Step by step:
1.	Once all paperwork organised and labelled accordingly in separate files then apply online for the application.
2.	Once the application has been completed pay the sub charge and the visa fee.
3.	There should be a reference number generated once the application has been completed which you will need to write on the top right corner of every document.
4.	Book appointment for submission of passport and biometrics.
5.	Once passport has been submitted then send the rest of the supporting documents to Settlement applications 
International Operations and Visas 
6 Millsands Vulcan House 
Sheffield 
S3 8NH 
United Kingdom 

Further important notes:
•	Application form online can be done by sponsor but MUST be printed and signed by applicant (when printed, ensure that barcode is seen clearly).
•	The bank statement can be best obtained by ringing your bank and simply requesting the previous 6 months’ statements. You will not need to get them stamped. I bank with Natwest and had no issue ordering them, in fact I didn’t even get charged.
•	Make sure your nikkah certificates are stamped by union council and ensure you get the Nadra marriage certificate generated.
•	When you attend the appointment for biometrics, all you will need to take with you is your current and previous passports, a passport size photo (make sure it’s white background or it will not get accepted) application form, appointment confirmation and payment confirmation. You DON’T need all of the supporting documents with you when you attend the appointment.

I hope I have made it as clear as possible because when I first began the process everything was very complicated and I didn’t have a clue what needed to be done. After weeks of research it finally made sense.

Good luck


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

What do you mean by Tier 1?


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

zeemedi said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I have submitted my full spouse settlement visa application today under Tier 1 Category A of the financial requirement. My wife is currently in Pakistan and I am a British citizen.
> 
> ...


Excellence stuff


----------



## Peonie123 (Oct 19, 2015)

This is honestly amazing. Thank you so much for sharing. I am in the midst of the process myself, and needless to say, this was VERY helpful information. Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## libra_342 (Oct 22, 2015)

did you submit police character certificate as well ?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Peonie123 said:


> This is honestly amazing. Thank you so much for sharing. I am in the midst of the process myself, and needless to say, this was VERY helpful information. Thank you, thank you, thank you.


Be very careful about how you interpret this information. The poster's experience is relevant for Pakistan only. As you'll be applying from Canada, the process is different and many of the documents don't apply to you.

There are numerous document checklists on the forum.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

And even for Pakistan, one person's experience may not be replicated by another because of slight difference in personal circumstances, or at the whim of the particular ECO, though they try to maintain uniformity of practice.


----------



## Peonie123 (Oct 19, 2015)

Thank you nyclon and Joppa. I know the person is applying from Pakistan but it was helpful in terms of helping me organize a thorough timeline for myself - I ignored things that didn't apply and so on. But again thanks a lot for looking out. You two have helped me so much. Many blessings xo


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

Does the applicant sign the application form once printed? Also in the supporting documents do you include the appointment letter and reciept of both payments?


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

zeemedi said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I have submitted my full spouse settlement visa application today under Tier 1 Category A of the financial requirement. My wife is currently in Pakistan and I am a British citizen.
> 
> ...



Did you provide a set of originals and a set of photocopies?


----------



## zeemedi (Dec 3, 2015)

Yes the applicant prints and signs the application form.

I did include those but i'm sure they're not mandatory and only required at the initial biometrics appointment.


----------



## zeemedi (Dec 3, 2015)

Sorry previous post was directed to Asad


----------



## zeemedi (Dec 3, 2015)

And to Aisha, yes i provided the originals and photocopies but in two different piles


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

Signed by hand or online?


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

I think you can do both, but the applicant has to send you the rest of the documents anyway, so maybe they can print the online application, sign it and send it with the rest too.


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

Do they have to send the biometrics appointment letter visa payment fee reciept?


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

Its not a requirement, but i did.


----------

